# Can I Keep My Horse In The arena



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We've used our outdoor arena as a turnout in full and sectioned off a portion with panels so we still have the working area without having to move horses.

The biggest down side is horses can see it as a fun place vs a work place. On the upside, they need to know they work when asked to - no matter where or when!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are people that use their arenas for turn out all the time. You'll probably need to scoop the poop at the end of each day to keep it from piling up. The issue that some people do tend to run into though is that on occassion you'll get a horse that feels that his turn-out space is his territory and therefore won't ride well for you in it. Other horses don't care wher eyou ride them...


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Well, I would think your biggest issue is going to be manure/wet areas.

If you want to keep the footing in the arena nice for riding - what kind of maintenence are you going to do?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've known a few places to use the arena for turnout however it's not typically the ONLY turnout option nor can it be used all the time for turnout if you expect it to stay in nice "arena" condition. if you know what i mean.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I did this last year when we were doing refencing on the paddocks. My arena is 4 rails high, painted white. It was a temporary overnight thing while I waited for the paddocks to be finished. The rotters chewed through 2 top rails, sure no hotwire, lets wreck it! Guess it was their form of protest being kept in the "work" arena when they could see green grass in the yard.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow thanks everyone, yes you mentioned all of my thoughts, the daily poopy scooping and wet patches etc.
There is another piece of land on the other sidde of the house, roughly 100ft x 15ft (at a guess) can this be used as a turnout or is this way to small???


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

when bad weather comes around my friend will put theirs in their arena when cleaning stalls. and it works. i will use my 'small' arena when its built to put my horses in when its bad out or days before shows so they dont get dirty.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Harelywood,
I guess I could alternate, prob not good to keep them on such a small patch all the time.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well my arena is very small, 56 by 64 is my barn and 12 is for stalls so 56 by 54 is my arena. but i will have a large ridding/round pen area for them. and they have 6 acres of grass for now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

100x100 isn't a large enough turnout area. Yes, it allows the horses to run about a bit but offers little protection from roving dogs that decide to give chase.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Chumbawumba said:


> Wow thanks everyone, yes you mentioned all of my thoughts, the daily poopy scooping and wet patches etc.
> There is another piece of land on the other sidde of the house, roughly 100ft x 15ft (at a guess) can this be used as a turnout or is this way to small???


Yes it can be fenced for turnout. It's gonna become bare dirt if that is all the grass they have and are kept on it the majority of the time though.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Saddlebag said:


> 100x100 isn't a large enough turnout area. Yes, it allows the horses to run about a bit but offers little protection from roving dogs that decide to give chase.


I am going to hazard a guess and say roving dogs are an expection vs a rule in most areas.

Certainly a LOT bigger than staying in a stall 24/7.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

mls said:


> We've used our outdoor arena as a turnout in full and sectioned off a portion with panels so we still have the working area without having to move horses.
> 
> The biggest down side is horses can see it as a fun place vs a work place. On the upside, they need to know they work when asked to - no matter where or when!


I see my horse's access to my small, training area as a PLUS bc they don't see it as just a place that they just have to work.
If I groomed it and depended upon the grooming in my training, I'd wouldn't give them access. Just makes for more work.
Look left--they are in the training area, grazing down the grass.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> I see my horse's access to my small, training area as a PLUS bc they don't see it as just a place that they just have to work.
> *If I groomed it and depended upon the grooming in my training, I'd wouldn't give them access.* Just makes for more work.
> Look left--they are in the training area, grazing down the grass.


I have no idea what you mean *here*.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

What kind of arena? Last spring we had a very wet season and my BOs did not want to turn my group of horses out in their regular turnout, so they put half in our outdoor arena (outdoor is huge, they fenced it in half and only used the back half for 5 horses) and only one portion of their regular turnout. The horses being on the sand arena for only a week and a half packed the footing down so much that even after harrowing/dragging every other day for weeks, you could still tell a difference when you got to the half the horses had been in. It took a long time for it to get back to normal!

Right now there is a mare and foal turned out for a portion of the day in our outdoor, and of course with just the two of them, they don't damage it at all  Foal goes for his morning laps, then likes to visit with the geldings over the fence and nap, mom just likes to nibble hay.


----------

